# The Best Game Similar As Gear Of War "shadowgun V1.0" Perfect Support For Tp



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

the best game for TP

Chainfire 3D
Use default OpenGL setting > use plugin > NVIDIA
Use pre-app OpenGL setting > use plugin > NVIDIA

Perfect support in TP


----------



## soneracar (Oct 10, 2011)

What should my build.prop be? I don't see it in the market.


----------



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

For the build.prop, I still using droid X.....


----------



## networkmagician419 (Aug 26, 2011)

I as well get the error not supported - im also on the droid x with your c3d settings, any suggestions?


----------



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

did you used c3d pro?? and the game version make sure it is Tegra 2.. 
if still can't work that may try to revise the build.prop brand name to Motorola... 2


----------



## snake65 (Aug 24, 2011)

I didnt even change my build prop and it works perfect,all i used was the pro version of chainfire and set per app to nvidia,
Cheers
John


----------



## schwatter (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice one, i want it too.
But about some problem. Some friend told me, that there are ingame probs.
Especially with hacking the console to open a laserdoor. He said, he can not see the touchpad of numbers.


----------



## situbusitgooddog (Sep 3, 2011)

schwatter said:


> Nice one, i want it too.
> But about some problem. Some friend told me, that there are ingame probs.
> Especially with hacking the console to open a laserdoor. He said, he can not see the touchpad of numbers.


Yeah I hit this issue with the console texture the first time I started the game, was gutted as thought I wouldn't be able to progress past that point. Loaded it up today and now it's displaying the console just fine - tell your friend to try again.


----------



## MonsterMatt (Oct 11, 2011)

Mines saying it cannot write to /system when trying to install the driver any idea how to fix that?

Thanks

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## situbusitgooddog (Sep 3, 2011)

Just a heads-up, the latest update released today breaks the games textures so you can't see your gun or any enemies. Would strongly suggest switching to manual updates on this one until this is fixed


----------



## MaK (Oct 16, 2011)

It seems to works pretty well on my TP


----------



## situbusitgooddog (Sep 3, 2011)

Uninstall and re-download of all the files has fixed the problem, hope that isn't necessary every time they update!


----------



## Perk27 (Jun 11, 2011)

MonsterMatt said:


> Mines saying it cannot write to /system when trying to install the driver any idea how to fix that?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


I'm having the same problem I'm sure it's something simple I've overlooked though

Edit: just got it to install through cw


----------



## xdviper (Oct 13, 2011)

Anyone wants to upload their build.prop so we can use it as well? I'll try this game tonight. I'm also hoping it fixes Nova 2 from crashing at the loading screen.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

jeff0519 said:


> For the build.prop, I still using droid X.....


So you are promoting piracy of a $5 game that you say is the best game out, but couldn't spend the $5 to get it yourself.









** mod edit - removed piracy portion of the quote. Notice to all others: supporting piracy here can be an immediate ban. Do NOT do it.*


----------



## MaK (Oct 16, 2011)

The hacking sequence doesn't work for me...From what I can understand with YouTube vidéos: the numbers don't appear. So I'm stuck pretty early in the game. Did someone get the same issue ?

***EDIT: Problem solved by restarting the game


----------



## CMartins (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks really good on the touchpad. Thanks for suggesting it.


----------



## Sepharite (Oct 13, 2011)

The game works really well. But the resolution in-game is higher than the TP so everything looks stretched. Is there anything I can do to the SD files to modify the resolution?

**MOD EDIT* *
*Removed Piracy portion.*

*This is the very last warning. We have given many warnings over the past week in relation to pirating apps, mainly for the TouchPad. For now on, there will be no more warnings. They are plastered all over the site, as well as in our rules, which you are asked to read before posting.*

Website Rules

**End Mod Edit**


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

Anyone want to point me in the direction of where to get the plugins? Are they device specific? I found some threads on XDA but they were implying that they were specific to the device they were created for. So I guess I need a touchpad compiled plugin(s) for Chainfire.


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

NVM I found the libs. For anyone else looking they are NOT device specific, they should be able to be used with any Chainfire, so long as they were not "customized."


----------



## CiscoStud (Oct 2, 2011)

schwatter said:


> Nice one, i want it too.
> But about some problem. Some friend told me, that there are ingame probs.
> Especially with hacking the console to open a laserdoor. He said, he can not see the touchpad of numbers.


Reduce texture size in chainfire will solve that issue.

Sent from my Nexus s using Tapatalk


----------



## ne0phyte (Oct 17, 2011)

schwatter said:


> Reduce texture size in chainfire will solve that issue.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus s using Tapatalk


No, just check _Unroll Textures._
It looks still the same and the hacking console textures are shown.


----------



## CiscoStud (Oct 2, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> So you are promoting piracy of a $5 game that you say is the best game out, but couldn't spend the $5 to get it yourself.
> 
> ** mod edit - removed piracy portion of the quote. Notice to all others: supporting piracy here can be an immediate ban. Do NOT do it.*


Get a clue Guy! When you change build.prop you can then purchase the game legitimately. My God...

Sent from my Nexus s using Tapatalk


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

CiscoStud said:


> Get a clue Guy! When you change build.prop you can then purchase the game legitimately. My God...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus s using Tapatalk


If you had seen his post before the edit, you would have seen the part where he said he found it on google and d/l it. I don't think that is a way to purchase the game legitimately, so, thanks... guy...







. Notice how the mods had to remove the part of his post containing piracy. Read, type, re-read, then post. Now lets get back on topic...


----------



## hussdawg (Aug 25, 2011)

OMG this IS the best game ever! (for a portable device anyway) works great on my TP. just installed it and it worked flawlessly!

i set chainfire to use nvidia plugin, and thats it. no problems. no other settings need to be made. no build.prop edit. if you have problems after an update, then from what i read, uninstall and reinstall and that should fix it.

running version 1.0.2


----------



## MonsterMatt (Oct 11, 2011)

Anyone got Monster Madness to work?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## l33td00d (Oct 17, 2011)

ne0phyte said:


> No, just check _Unroll Textures._
> It looks still the same and the hacking console textures are shown.


I tried this first, but still had issues in certain areas and the game would lock up in the same spot. Just checking 'Reduce Texture Quality' fixed all my issues and lag/stutter, and it looks just as good!


----------



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

I have a question about its ending. Does anyone know that what different result about if I choose that receive or destroy the boss's brain ??? I had tried to choose received it in the normal mode. After that I had chose to destroy it in hard mode, but still no any change in ending. So, I don't know why they have this choice for me....
Anyway, I saw the main menu have a choice for level choosing, but I don't know why I had played 2 rounds of this game, it also no any level can offer to me. If anyone know that is what problem, please share your experience.....Thanks. 
Besides, It is a really the best game on TP. Awaiting their next job. ^^


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> So you are promoting piracy of a $5 game that you say is the best game out, but couldn't spend the $5 to get it yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 none of the posts above yours even mentions piracy, just mentions modding system files for the game to run


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

xSLUGx said:


> none of the posts above yours even mentions piracy, just mentions modding system files for the game to run


Try reading



> * mod edit - removed piracy portion of the quote. Notice to all others: supporting piracy here can be an immediate ban. Do NOT do it.


It was removed, get it? Taken out, deleted, gone, twas there, not anymore. Like I said before, read, type, re-read again, then post.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

Does this only work if you have the pro version?

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

hi, my game crashes(it restarts the touchpad) when on bridge level where you enter an underground area... anyone experienced it?


----------



## Quinto (Oct 31, 2011)

I did, I had to reset my touchpad...


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

Quinto said:


> I did, I had to reset my touchpad...


so that means it does not work after this level


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

No you just have to reduce textures. I'm on the last level and haven't had the time to finish it. Now that you've brought this up though I am going to go finish it now.


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

@bridges86406 : thx will try that! stopped playing it because of that issue.. it's a cool game.. quite entertaining


----------

